# Prevacid 30mg 2x a day - how long is too long to be on it?



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

I have been taking Prevacid 30 mg 1x a day for over a year and for the past couple months 30mg 2x a day. The only thing it really helps with is my heartburn and sometimes burning in my stomach. I still have terrible belching, bloating, constipation, and pain in left side. When I don't take the second 30mg at supper time I tend to get worse heartburn and stomach burning. I'm just concerned about taking such a high dose for a long period of time. I've heard that PPI's can have bad effects on your body over a couple of years' use.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Don't feel bad, I've been on 80 mg of Prilosec for about 6 months, and still at times, get the nausea. When I go in for my check up in August, I will discuss this with my GI. Seems pretty high to me also.


----------



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

A couple of months ago when I spent a day in the nuclear medicine area for a 6-hour gastric emptying scan I had a lot of time to talk to other IBS sufferers. The one women said that she now has to get an endoscopy done every two years because all the PPI's that she has been on for the past eight years 2 times a day have caused her to develop a lot of what they say are benign polyps in her stomach! This is one of the things that led me to be concerned.


----------

